# My parrot fish is not eating



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

i have a 95gallon freshwater with discus fish and 1 parrot. i used to have a pair of parrots but one of them died out of no where without any signs of sickness or discomfort. Now this one is not eating for 3 days and is just taking a poops 24/7. i checked the water everything is on the right levels. the temperature is 78ish. i think this one is going to die because thats how the other one died it wouldnt eat for a couple of days then it just died. What could be wrong with it?


----------

